# Confused about alcohol



## cheesypop (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi all,

Only 3 weeks until I move out, can't wait!

I'm a little confused about the alcohol situation. I understand you can drink it in hotel bars and clubs and a license to buy it in a supermarket, but have also read you can buy it in the duty free when you arrive in Dubai. So my question is, if I buy some in the duty free, will I legally be able to drink it in my apartment?

Thanks!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Alcohol confuses me too!!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

The Law

Non-muslims without a residency can buy duty free and drink in hotel bars & clubs.
Non-muslims with a residency visa must obtain an alcohol licence to consume alcohol.

The Reality

Hotels, bars and clubs never ask for a licence, they don't even ask about religion, you will see plenty men in traditional dress in certain pubs.
Duty Free never ask for a licence.
Off licences outside of Dubai don't ask for a licence.

However without an alcohol licence you *are* breaking the law, tens of thousands of people do this constantly with few or no problems but just to let you know where you stand.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

And every time someone is in a sticky situation with the law, one of the first charges to be slapped is "illegal consumption of alcohol"


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Remember you are only allowed to bring in a certain amount or purchase a certain amount at Duty Free in the airport. So don't expect to be stocked too much. You will have to wait to purchase at A&E stores because they require the residency stamp in your passport, but Barracudas is a free for all and you can load up there.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

apart from the fact that alcohol itself makes a lot of people sometimes confused...including me 

it is fairly straight forward

if you are here on a Visitor's visa you will be able to buy/drink alcohol in bars/hotels but are NOT able to buy them in the licenced shops (Afriacn Eastern and MMI Shops)

as soon as you have a Residence Permit YOU MUST OBTAIN AN ALCOHOL LICENCE in order to buy alcohol in shops (see above for the names) as well as to order them legally in bars/clubs/hotels ! 

To get the licence is easy..go to the shop, obtain the form, fulfill all criteria such as stamp from your sponsor/employer, pic etc, pay fee of 160 AED (which you get mostly reimbursed by some vouchers in said shops)....

and Bob's your uncle ! :clap2:

Simply stated - Residence permit requires licence ! Get one...you do not want to get in trouble being drunk in a taxi on your way home being flagged by police/involved in accident etc etc etc...IT IS JUST NOT WORTH THE HASSLE !!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

rsinner said:


> And every time someone is in a sticky situation with the law, one of the first charges to be slapped is "illegal consumption of alcohol"


Very true. And the reason why you must get a proper alcohol licence. Better safe than sorry.
-


----------



## cheesypop (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks all!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Iron Horse said:


> Remember you are only allowed to bring in a certain amount or purchase a certain amount at Duty Free in the airport. So don't expect to be stocked too much. You will have to wait to purchase at A&E stores because they require the residency stamp in your passport, but Barracudas is a free for all and you can load up there.


A&E stores in dubai require a license, A&E Abu Dhabi dont ask for anything.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Stewart is right...however, if the shop asks for a licence or not is one thing....
if you don't have one in case of trouble with the police (however minor the event actually is) is a completely different matter....

as Elphaba, and I, said above....if you have a Residence Permit get a licence....it is most definitely NOT WORTH THE TROUBLE !!


----------



## Julie Cromwell (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi 
I have heard you can buy buy alcohol in Ajman at duty free prices and dont need an alcohol permit can someone tell me how safe that it.

Do we just go there and pick it up.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Very true. And the reason why you must get a proper alcohol licence. Better safe than sorry.
> -


Stupid me excuse my ignorance .So with my license, i can 'legally' drink in bars? If i am stopped by the police whilst being slighty ineberated, is the little red card similiar to a get out of jail free card in monopoly? 

If your smashed out your skull, then understandable if you wake up in a room with 20 others,one toilet and a new best friend.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Laowei said:


> If i am stopped by the police whilst being slighty ineberated, is the little red card similiar to a get out of jail free card in monopoly


It's one way to look at it. The other is by not having the licence and you are involved in an incident then whatever it is, it's nullified because you have been drinking illegally eg

Arguement with a cabbie because he has took you via Shindigga tunnel - TS
Arguement with a bar or a bouncer because they added 4 cocktails you didn't have on the bill - TS
The 100% sober, designated driver gets rear ended on the way home - TS
You have a few drinks then decided to meet someone in a restaurant and greet them with a kiss on the cheek.......


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Julie Cromwell said:


> Hi
> I have heard you can buy buy alcohol in Ajman at duty free prices and dont need an alcohol permit can someone tell me how safe that it.
> 
> Do we just go there and pick it up.


Yes. its fine. I go to Barracuda at Umm Al Quimm every couple of months to stock up, it is even cheaper than duty free. You are taking a risk driving back as you will come through Sharjah which is a dry emirate so try not to have an accident on the way back! You don't need to show a licence at either Ajman or Umm Al Quimm but as others pointed out you should still have one to legally drink in your own home in Dubai.


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

If I am not mistaken, there is a detour road back from 'cuda's...so u dont need to drive thru Sharjah...correct?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

paisleypark said:


> If I am not mistaken, there is a detour road back from 'cuda's...so u dont need to drive thru Sharjah...correct?


You have to come back via the Emirate of Sharjah, although you can take the bypass road which avoids the built up areas. Either way you are still in Sharjah.
-


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

not sure if this is sooo difficult to understand....yes, there places where you can buy drinks WITHOUT a licence (Barracuda, Ajman, Abu Dhabi...etc etc...)

however, if you get in trouble in one way or the other (see Mr. Rossi's post for examples) and you 

DO HAVE A RESIDENCE PERMIT AS YOU WORK HERE 

AND YOU 

DO NOT HAVE AN ALCOHOL LICENCE

= T R O U B L E !!!

So, get the licence, folks !

lane:


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Lenochka said:


> So, get the licence, folks !


For over a year I never saw the point, happy with pubs, barracuda runs and there is always someone coming through the airport. Then one night a cabbie effectively 'kidnapped' us. I was behaving, able to walk etc but was three sheets to the wind which is why I guess he tried it on. That and the fact my wife was not drinking and maybe he mistook us for a "lady" and client.

He eventually had to stop (we were in Al Qusais heading to Sharjah at this point) and we got out and had a big arguement in the street over the fare. Thankfully another cab came before the police did and there wasn't any bother. It was just an annoying inconvenience in the end but a load of "what ifs" came out the next day. Was at that point got the licence.


----------

